# Whats the most weight youve loaded in 3/4ton truck



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Just wondering how much you guys push the weight limits of any 3/4 ton truck. I have a chevy 2500 with timbrens on back and been carrying almost 3k lbs of salt in it during snow events for a few yrs with no probs. I see a lot of guys with v-box's loaded up and was wondering how much everyone has gotten away with. 

Jason


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Put 5200 lbs of stone in my dump insert on my 96 F250 with Timbrens. Not because I wanted to but when being loaded with a 5 yard bucket it happens. I was nervous the dump wouldn't lift it but it did. Wouldn't do it again though. 
I put 3000 in the back of my 1 ton every storm though.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

2500HD with airbags front and rear.
Had 6500lbs of concrete bags in the back.
And towed ONCE 19,000lbs trailer loader with rebar.. With no trailer brakes.. YUP WONT do that again..


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Depends how far you're going. Careful of a tire blowout-much higher risk at higher speeds, and tire ratings aren't constant among 3/4 tons. 

I had my 98 chevy 2500 up to 12600 gross with plow and very loaded spreader once for a VERY short drive. Not highly recommended. I moved to straight salt instead of salt/sand mix to try to lessen my overweight sins. Much better melting performance with less weight, and a lot safer.


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually carry about 3k in the back of my f350 but tonight I have an extra 1/2 yard so that'll be 4k and it still sits level. On a side note, I ordered up 4 ton of sand to go in my 550 today and the guy loads up my 12 foot rack body and I head to the scales, lady goes "he went a little over" Ha, he loaded 7.27 tons in the back. for a gvw of 25k, Next time I'm dumping it on the scale, this guy loads for a living and is off by over 3 ton! oh well sand shed is now full enough, truck still took it like a champ wesport


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I had my 04 2500 loaded last year with my fisher xls plow, truckcraft insert and salter and a load of salt. Oh and me and got off the scale and weighed in at 13956lbs.Truck handled it fine with the airbags. Got rid of half the load about a half hour later. Got off the scale today with a load of salt and came in at 12430lbs. This is the usual weight of the truck after a load.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

3500lbs of gravel in my 1500 dodge mega cab squated a bit could have handled another 750-1000


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

At the local branch of Pennsy supply (They are a wholesaler of all types of aggregate), they now will NOT even let you load until they see your registration/title to see what your legal GVWR is. If you get loaded and it is over that # when you hit the scale, they make you drive around and shovel it off!!!!

I do understand this, as I live right next to their location and in the prior years, I have driven by there many times to see PU trucks with the axles sticking out from the C clips letting go in the rear and bodies that collapsed and burst from the beds being all rusty. It made me laugh every time! I have also heard that they were sued for overloading the trucks and had to pay for someone else s stupidity! You gotta love Lawyers!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

2500hd 5k of bagged salt used to haul it all the time with load range E tires had sensa trac load adjusting shocks on the rear, the old 6.0L gasser is getting tired or maybe I 'm just used to the Duramax dually


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

More than I would admit to.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

cwby_ram;1422826 said:


> More than I would admit to.


We have all been in that situation. I had a buddy who put around 5000pds of stone in a 1/2 ton Dodge PU. He only went about 4 miles until the front end busted and the right front tire fell off and the truck dropped on the pavement. I started laughing when he called me! This could happen to any truck and not just a Dodge.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I was way worse when I started out with my half ton. That thing was always overloaded. Little bit better now.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Eons ago when I was 16-17 and didn't know any better I used to use my Dad's 1970 GMC 1/2 ton for scrap runs.Most times it was 2 tons of steel I'd load up.It was really stupid as I had to go super slow,could barely keep the front tires on the ground.The scrapping was good back then though,app.$100 a ton and usually 2 trips a week--$400 for a kid is good money.Nowadays,I put app.3500 lbs. of Magic on my 3500.With the airbags it carries it pretty good.Hmmm--2 tons of weight on a 1/2 ton and 3500 lbs. on a 1 ton---yup,I guess it is true,with age comes wisdom.Thumbs Up


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Don't know how much wieght it was, but I had probably 3 yards of compost in my old 96 one time. Had sideboards and shoveled it in. Probably the most weight I've ever had on the truck. Only had to go 2 miles. Had to replace a broken spring a couple months later. Don't know what did it.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

6300 pounds. 2.65 ton of salt sand and sanding unit.(1000 pounds) Didn't do it too much. 1999 Chevy 2500 with plow on the front. Weighed in and out of quarry.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Eronningen;1423246 said:


> 6300 pounds. 2.65 ton of salt sand and sanding unit.(1000 pounds) Didn't do it too much. 1999 Chevy 2500 with plow on the front. Weighed in and out of quarry.


Obviously this was a long long time ago, wouldn't do it anymore. I would load and unload immediately. I had to drive pretty slow. Sold the truck to a friend and its still going to this day


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Airbags, extra springs,timbrens, you name it. They dont make your rear end anything more than a 3/4 rear end!


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

My 02 Superduty handles a pallet of salt with no issues what so ever. Unfortunately the moron who dropped the last one on my tailgate discovered it won't support a pallet of Salt. That was Thursday.

"My Friend" towed a 24 foot enclosed 6500# trailer with a 56 GMC hot-rod(another 4000#) in the back from New York to So. Cal. and back (6000mi) with an 08 Tahoe. Torsion bars, brake controller, and $3k in fuel!!! Rode like a caddy.
"That's what I heard"


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

lawn king;1423248 said:


> Airbags, extra springs,timbrens, you name it. They dont make your rear end anything more than a 3/4 rear end!


Yea but you dont look like a dumbazz squatting all the way to the ground :laughing:

Some mehican loaded up at local Mulch store last year with his F150 crew cab and 10' single axle trailer. Had sides and he loaded it to the top. Told my friend watch this shyt as the entry/exit is a steep incline. Sure as hell I walk out after buying mulch and see this dude blocking traffic because his entire hitch is hanging off his truck. Had to get forklift to lift trailer up and then I hooked to it and pulled it off on side road. It was really wet to boot. The tires were looking flat is was so overloaded. I blame the idiot that loaded it just as much as the driver himself. 1/2 trucks are meant to lower or get mattresses not work.

As for me the most Ive had is a pallet or sod with pallet of pavers underneath. Dont know what weight was but had to tow the Bobcat rental as well. Of course the brakes on traler decided to not work either. Thank God my truck is set up with all the features I need for towing including nice aftermarket braking package.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

8' fisher hd on a 2001 ram 1500. and 1k-1.5k of sand salt mix in the bed.... was deffinately overloaded. truck handled and plowed great. diesel coil springs in the front, truck drops 3/4" when plow is raised.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't try that around here. DOT pop you in a short min. Seen 250 pulled over with v-box salter on it. Had him up on the scales on the side on the road today. I hook up my 250 up to my goose neck and load my bobcat and I am close to being over wieght. Then you have to have a CDL A to even drive it.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Ever seen a dodge pulling a ford up a hill with a 12 dump trailer in the air with 7ton of frozed dirt in it!lmao

so buddy calls and says he need a pull.ok I'll be out how did you get stuck on that paved drive I ask as hes lhao just bring some chain I'm told so I get there and hes not stuck but his rear wheels are 6 inches in the air! lol I start roling on the ground lmao once i get up we hook up the chains and holy sh*t I dont now what was heaver his pos ford or frozen soil! good thing for friends with dodges! should have taken pics thought about it after but he didnt want to try it again!


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Dang, thought I was overdoing it with 3k lbs. Guess I have another 2K I can put in it. haha


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

I know this is not the right response but I have 1000lbs of sand in the back of my 1/2 ton.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had 1 pallet of pavers and 1pallet of jumbo belgium blocks( about 4500lbs) in my 90 f250 w/o timbrens.Had to make a six mile trip back to my house with it. No problem pulling or stopping but it got a little wiggly around 30mph. I haul about 3500lbs of scrap steel with it on a fairly regular basis with it but have added timbrens at all four corners and it made a huge difference! Also rides so much better with Fisher HD and about 800lbs of bag salt in the bed with 30" two stage blower,ramps,etc. I swear I wouldn't trade his truck for anything it looks and works great.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

2004 Chevy 2500 HD Ext cab short bed. 

Have perm mounted:
SnowEx 8500 V-box
SP175 Wet system includes 75 gallon tank
8' BOSS super duty.

Carry with:
125# tool box
4 x 50# bags Monster melt for walks
Myself and cooler of drinks/food
3 shovels and small walk behind salt spreader.
Spare tire

Load while running route
70 gals liquid
2 1/2 yds dry salt (when heaped above screen)

Total weight= To much.

But, my truck is not your average stock 2500 HD either.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Most I can say I've loaded was 2yds of corse gravel in my completely stock Dodge 2500. Besides that I've put one pallet of mulch. That would be equivalent to 6yds.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Saw a Mexican with an F150 and a sticker showing he's registered @ 16,000 GVW. LOL. Who does he think he's fooling! A one ton dully dump is only 12,000 pounds.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You wouldn't believe me if I told you


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

If its not overweight, it's not a plow truck!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Snow Commandor;1424455 said:


> Saw a Mexican with an F150 and a sticker showing he's registered @ 16,000 GVW. LOL. Who does he think he's fooling! A one ton dully dump is only 12,000 pounds.


Apparently the BMV misunderstood me when I told them what the truck was rated for. They've got my dually tagged at 18K. I should really get that changed here sooner or later.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

coldcoffee;1422811 said:


> I plead the 5th.


You my friend are a smart man. All these guys boasting how they "over loaded" their truck with weight are incriminating them self and don't even realize it.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

i had 6 skids of salt on a trailer one time the truck was a 2500 chevy so thats 10800 lps


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1425796 said:


> You my friend are a smart man. All these guys boasting how they "over loaded" their truck with weight are incriminating them self and don't even realize it.


Gotta be some kind of statute of limitations on this one... :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Lasher66;1422468 said:


> I have a chevy 2500 with timbrens on back and been carrying almost 3k lbs of salt in it during snow events for a few yrs with no probs.


3000 lbs of salt in a 3/4 Silverado isn't hurting anything, you're fine.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1425796 said:


> You my friend are a smart man. All these guys boasting how they "over loaded" their truck with weight are incriminating them self and don't even realize it.


Please explain....I was waiting for someone to say something like this. :laughing:

And its not boasting, for a lot of us it's routine.....not to be a tough guy on an internet forum, but to get the job done. Some of us use our trucks b/c it's a way of life, and I don't just mean plowing snow.

wesport


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ALC-GregH;1425796 said:


> You my friend are a smart man. All these guys boasting how they "over loaded" their truck with weight are incriminating them self and don't even realize it.


It is not a constant practice and it is only done out of necessity when the need arises. We drive with caution when it is done and it is usually 4am and the load is dispensed within the hour. Not trying to be BMOC, but these trucks are made to work and that is what we do with them.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cwby_ram;1425813 said:


> Gotta be some kind of statute of limitations on this one... :salute:


You're absolutely right in theory.The problem here is that NOBODY knows for certainty who trolls this site.It would be a cakewalk if DOT really wanted to set you up from info gathered here as to what we're all hauling, some illegal.To say you've been overweight in the past is one thing,but to brag on something like using red diesel constantly in on-road applications is just plain stupid IMHO.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

tuney443;1425864 said:


> You're absolutely right in theory.The problem here is that NOBODY knows for certainty who trolls this site.It would be a cakewalk if DOT really wanted to set you up from info gathered here as to what we're all hauling, some illegal.To say you've been overweight in the past is one thing,but to brag on something like using red diesel constantly in on-road applications is just plain stupid IMHO.


Ah, someone else thinking like I do.

I should apply for a job as a DOT officer. I could clean house with all the guys that run around by me with no DOT numbers even though they are hauling around 15K in truck/trailer and equipment. 10k is the max allowed without needing DOT numbers. A 3/4 ton truck and a dual axle trailer are ALL over 10K no matter what truck or trailer. They ride around all day everyday without being DOT compliant.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1425796 said:


> You my friend are a smart man. All these guys boasting how they "over loaded" their truck with weight are incriminating them self and don't even realize it.


ManALC-Greg, You are so smart. Cops came to my house and spanked me and than the DOT came to my house and hit me with a ruler. Are the space ships watching over us all too? :laughing:


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

tuney443;1425864 said:


> You're absolutely right in theory.The problem here is that NOBODY knows for certainty who trolls this site.It would be a cakewalk if DOT really wanted to set you up from info gathered here as to what we're all hauling, some illegal.To say you've been overweight in the past is one thing,but to brag on something like using red diesel constantly in on-road applications is just plain stupid IMHO.


Who was bragging on running farm diesel??? The first part of what you said is correct though, DOT is not going to write a ticket for being over weight 10 years ago, hear say, no proof, Get a grip ALC Greg. Has your 4 wheeler ever been over weight? :laughing:


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

9.2V Boss plow on the front (figure about 900 lbs), and 2 yards of salt (5000lbs) and then 500lbs for the salt spreader. Lets just say my 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel was limping a little


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Eronningen;1425915 said:


> Who was bragging on running farm diesel??? The first part of what you said is correct though, DOT is not going to write a ticket for being over weight 10 years ago, hear say, no proof, Get a grip ALC Greg. Has your 4 wheeler ever been over weight? :laughing:


Nobody was bragging,not on this thread anyway.On other threads regarding red diesel---I only have 10 fingers to count on if you get my drift.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Eronningen;1425913 said:


> ManALC-Greg, You are so smart. Cops came to my house and spanked me and than the DOT came to my house and hit me with a ruler. Are the space ships watching over us all too? :laughing:


They should have put you in jail and threw away the key.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

6,000 Lbs. of cobblestone. The guy running the scale couldn't believe how well the truck handled it.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I want to touch on the subject of how trucks with a trailer in tow are wayed on the scales. Here in NJ it's common practice for the cops to way our truck and trailer together as one unit & count that against your trucks registered GVW. By this standard, everyone with a load in there truck plus a trailer haulling a Bobcat is overweight. Do they do this to you guys in other states?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I see guys with duallys that look flattened!

So i know no matter how overweight i am.. its not enough to worry.










see if that works lol . thats a 2 yarder filled as much as physically possible heaped up. 9'2" boss v plow on front evens it out though lol. Musta been fine ground salt or even damp because after it was refilled later it didnt squat like this. ... FYI thats more than the 3900 total weight of cargo/occupants etc. that the door has on it


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The DOT goes off of the gross vehicle weight of what the vehicle (whether it be a truck or a trailer) sticker says. In other words, what the truck or trailer weighs with the maximum allowed weight combined. If a empty 6x12 single axle open trailer is rated at 3500lb gross, that doesn't mean you can put 3500lbs on it. Now sure, you could probably put more on and it take it. The actual weight it can handle is determined by the actual weight of the trailer empty. If you are towing a trailer then you have to be under 10,001ib combined gross vehicle weight in order to NOT have to comply. If you own a Chevy 2500HD that has a gross weight rating of say 9200lbs, then you can even hook up a trailer without going over on the DOT weight. It makes having a 3/4 ton truck useless if you don't want to deal with DOT numbers. What sucks is the amount of weight. If the federal side would go to say 14-16k most lawn guys that are out just cutting grass wouldn't have to deal with being compliant. Basically, anything over 10,001ib you need DOT numbers IF your state is set at 10,001 which I think over 30 states are now jumping on the federal bandwagon of 10,001lb. If they would only enforce the laws we already have...... Next thing you know, they'll come up with a way to force anyone with a truck to get DOT numbers and be compliant to a long list of stupid crap for such a small weight rating even if you DON'T own a business and are just hauling debris from your property. :hammerhead:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Snow Commandor;1426002 said:


> I want to touch on the subject of how trucks with a trailer in tow are wayed on the scales. Here in NJ it's common practice for the cops to way our truck and trailer together as one unit & count that against your trucks registered GVW. By this standard, everyone with a load in there truck plus a trailer haulling a Bobcat is overweight. Do they do this to you guys in other states?


Certainly not in NY.I think maybe you are confusing GVW with GCVW.That would make sense since most states really don't bother with GCVW,just the GVW of the tow unit and the trailer independent of each other.Not to say it can't happen and Jersey does have very strange vehicle laws.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''The DOT goes off of the gross vehicle weight of what the vehicle (whether it be a truck or a trailer) sticker says.''

Not always,depends. The last 3 times my dump truck and/or 10 ton trailer were weighed the 3 different DOT officers only looked and went by my registered weight,NOT my placard weight.Twice,that saved my butt as my registered weight is higher,the third time I wasn't so lucky.All depends on his interpretation of vehicle laws,personality--both his and yours,if he had sex that morning,etc.etc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know that I am going to catch a ton of sh*t for posting this picture.

BUT before you start into me you need to know the whole story.

I brought the service box back from where I got it on the skid loader trailer by itself, unloaded it at my shop. I pulled the injectors in my 1 ton cab and chassis at my house in my garage and brought the box over to the house to put it on the truck while I was waiting for the injectors to come back.

*My shop is only about 3 blocks from my house so this load was only hauled 3 blocks at about 5 mph.*


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Philbilly2;1426187 said:


> I know that I am going to catch a ton of sh*t for posting this picture.
> 
> BUT before you start into me you need to know the whole story.
> 
> ...


OK--I'm glad you know what you mean because after reading it now 3 times I don't have a clue and I'm starting to get a headache. I do see your rear tires look almost flat though.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1425817 said:


> 3000 lbs of salt in a 3/4 Silverado isn't hurting anything, you're fine.


What is the dry weight? total GVWR and is there a plow on the truck? Because if there is a plow on that truck he is way over.



tuney443;1426085 said:


> ''The DOT goes off of the gross vehicle weight of what the vehicle (whether it be a truck or a trailer) sticker says.''
> 
> Not always,depends. The last 3 times my dump truck and/or 10 ton trailer were weighed the 3 different DOT officers only looked and went by my registered weight,NOT my placard weight.Twice,that saved my butt as my registered weight is higher,the third time I wasn't so lucky.All depends on his interpretation of vehicle laws,personality--both his and yours,if he had sex that morning,etc.etc.


This is a pet peeve of mine. I am sure guys that drive larger trucks etc can attest. In CT they go by what is on the tag period. If I am driving my Peterbilt rated at 33k and I am 1000lb overweight they will hang me by the balls. That is only 3% overweight, but mr plow with his 3/4 ton pickup with a plow, sander and loaded is 15,000lbs+ That is like 35% overweight. And no DMV officer says a thing. Which is safer? This is what is wrong with the system.

It is total BS IMO

Until one of these guys kills someone important or an attorney that knows what he is doing goes after the state it will get overlooked.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

hlntoiz;1426255 said:


> What is the dry weight? total GVWR and is there a plow on the truck? Because if there is a plow on that truck he is way over.
> 
> This is a pet peeve of mine. I am sure guys that drive larger trucks etc can attest. In CT they go by what is on the tag period. If I am driving my Peterbilt rated at 33k and I am 1000lb overweight they will hang me by the balls. That is only 3% overweight, but mr plow with his 3/4 ton pickup with a plow, sander and loaded is 15,000lbs+ That is like 35% overweight. And no DMV officer says a thing. Which is safer? This is what is wrong with the system.
> 
> ...


Mr. Plow usually gets away with it because the fact of the matter is that at least by me the DOT are all fair weather boys,you just will not see them out in a storm of any kind unless there's an accident.True--yes,fair--no.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

tuney443;1426331 said:


> Mr. Plow usually gets away with it because the fact of the matter is that at least by me the DOT are all fair weather boys,you just will not see them out in a storm of any kind unless there's an accident.True--yes,fair--no.


You nailed it!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Troll/entrap all they want. The second this site gives up any personal information for such a thing it would be lawsuit central. And what DOT officer would really waste their time hunting down an internet tough guy? I don't see it. Sorry.

And here DOT is ran by state and local PD. Our cops have plenty to do besides harass us for doing our job. 

And for what.......................MONEY. Bigger trucks, bigger plates, tickets, fines, etc. Justifying that it's against the "law" doesn't change that. The ticket and fine money is not repairing roads that your little "overweight" 3/4 ton pickup destroyed. Trust me. What a crock.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Philbilly2;1426187 said:


> I know that I am going to catch a ton of sh*t for posting this picture.
> 
> BUT before you start into me you need to know the whole story.
> 
> ...


If you only had to go three blocks then why even over load the trailer like that? Why not just take two trips and be safe?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I put 2k pounds of fertilizer in the back of my 97 with no timbrens!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ALC-GregH;1427126 said:


> If you only had to go three blocks then why even over load the trailer like that? Why not just take two trips and be safe?


I only have one trailer.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

my 03 2500hd loaded with 2yards or so plus 3-400 lbs of bags in between the cab and salter wesport


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Enough that 110psi in the airbags wasn't keeping it from squatting a considerable amount.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

deere615;1429258 said:


> my 03 2500hd loaded with 2yards or so plus 3-400 lbs of bags in between the cab and salter wesport
> View attachment 109236


:salute: ussmileyflag


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

07 chevy 2500 gas, add a leaf, 6 total... 3-3.5 ton bulk salt


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

Canplow;1422675 said:


> 3500lbs of gravel in my 1500 dodge mega cab squated a bit could have handled another 750-1000


lol:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lasher66;1422468 said:


> Just wondering how much you guys push the weight limits of any 3/4 ton truck. I have a chevy 2500 with timbrens on back and been carrying almost 3k lbs of salt in it during snow events for a few yrs with no probs. I see a lot of guys with v-box's loaded up and was wondering how much everyone has gotten away with.
> 
> Jason


dittos 4k over gvw
i see that deere615 is squattin perdy good there son , stay in 2wd as lond as possible , them there cv joints dosent' appreciate the weight


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Way back in the day in another life and a different 3/4T pickup I was pulling a 4 car wedge trailer.

More than once I hit the scale grossing 32k and over with that set up.
Over loaded?? Just a wee bit.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

BPS#1;1436493 said:


> Way back in the day in another life and a different 3/4T pickup I was pulling a 4 car wedge trailer.
> 
> More than once I hit the scale grossing 32k and over with that set up.
> Over loaded?? Just a wee bit.


sounds very payupexpensive


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1436532 said:


> sounds very payupexpensive


I made good money for about 5 months. The winter slow down hit and things dried up.

I sold the operation before it had a chance to get expensive.
But you want to talk about a pickup wearing out in front of your eyes...... I saw it during those 5 months.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Too much, too many times. I love hearing about guys snapping frames. I know what I've put my trucks through, and never broke a frame. (I'll admit, its been way overloaded several times) And I've always owned older trucks. To me, this means the broken frame trucks are repeatedly overloaded and rode hard. Hey, that's how it flew around my old job, and when the economy dropped out, he had to hold onto those trucks longer, and frames started breaking. 

But hey, little did I know, when I forwarned him years ago about the frame gussets. I was just a stupid laborer.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1436484 said:


> dittos 4k over gvw
> i see that deere615 is squattin perdy good there son , stay in 2wd as lond as possible , them there cv joints dosent' appreciate the weight


Not sure how hes 4k over when he said 3k. 3k is not too too bad, Mines not really squatting that much for the weight that is in there and when I have salt like that in there I usually never have to use 4x4 unless going up a steep heel or plowing a hilly drive.

I should try and get some pictures of the local township chevy trucks around here they do no mods and put the biggest spreader they can put in their trucks and heap it up I have saw alot of bad loads ford chevys and dodges.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

BPS#1;1436535 said:


> I made good money for about 5 months. The winter slow down hit and things dried up.
> 
> I sold the operation before it had a chance to get expensive.
> But you want to talk about a pickup wearing out in front of your eyes...... I saw it during those 5 months.


i f you were stopped at the scales . usually a dollar a pound over +


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1437408 said:


> i f you were stopped at the scales . usually a dollar a pound over +


Those weights were at the DOT scale.

WY takes the GVWR of the truck and trailer and adds them together. 
Shocked the hell outa me.
Good to go.

After driving a real truck for 7 years and around 900,000 miles I'll never go over loaded on a pickup like that again. Its not safe. 
Air brakes are so superior to electric.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

got-h2o;1426398 said:


> *Troll/entrap all they want. The second this site gives up any personal information for such a thing it would be lawsuit central. And what DOT officer would really waste their time hunting down an internet tough guy? I don't see it. Sorry.*
> 
> And here DOT is ran by state and local PD. Our cops have plenty to do besides harass us for doing our job.
> 
> And for what.......................MONEY. Bigger trucks, bigger plates, tickets, fines, etc. Justifying that it's against the "law" doesn't change that. The ticket and fine money is not repairing roads that your little "overweight" 3/4 ton pickup destroyed. Trust me. What a crock.


I have been contacted by the Postmaster General with regards to posts I had on Lawnsite.

I would never post on another thread like this.

http://lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=223068

This is the thread that I had about a situation I was involved in, only because I had done some work at one of the banker's houses.

The federal postal inspector, Inspector Agnew contacted me about the thread and what exact work I had done at the bank.

Don't think there aren't people other than plow guys reading these threads.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you don't want to believe in the possibility that there just might be some truth in some government official somewhere lurking here,fine,but please don't start making any kind of unfounded accusations.I,for one would like to believe what transpires on PS stays on PS.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

It's an innocent thread. It's not "How much do you guys overload your truck everyday and try to get away with", it's "What's the most you've overloaded". Most of us have stories of our younger and more ignorant days. Simply killing some time with some amusing old war stories. If I were up to something shady and trying to get away with something, I wouldn't post either.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I see some content has been removed from this thread..... Interesting


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

LwnmwrMan22;1437741 said:


> I have been contacted by the Postmaster General with regards to posts I had on Lawnsite.
> 
> I would never post on another thread like this.
> 
> ...


Ya, wow. Very sketchy thread link you posted. Whew, I'd never be talking like that in a public forum.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*it's considered "heresay" , one must be physically caught , fined , then proven guilty in a court of law . *


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

RepoMan1968;1438140 said:


> *it's considered "heresay" , one must be physically caught , fined , then proven guilty in a court of law . *


Well.... how do you think sting operations come about?

Why do you think all of a sudden there'll be posts about how the DOT set up in an area during a snowstorm, they are NEVER out in a storm?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

keep off the grass


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Philbilly2;1426187 said:


> I know that I am going to catch a ton of sh*t for posting this picture.
> 
> BUT before you start into me you need to know the whole story.
> 
> ...


No sway in this trailer! haha plenty of tongue weight! but no, if it drove fine then whats the bid deal with going the short distance!


----------

